# Risperdol



## DRMOM72 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi - my 15 year old daughter recently started seeing a new psychiatrist for her DR/DP symptoms along with many other symptoms, like selective mutism, anxiety, depression. She put her on risperdol and it doesn't seem to be working at all. I am just wondering if anyone else has had any experiences with this drug.

I am just starting to learn about this and appreciate all the info I have gotten on these boards. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

I just want to start off by saying this stuff is really complicated, and is very hard to define, so anything you learn from this site may or may not be helpful. In my case it hurt me in a lot of ways because everyone is on different medication and it was brought on by different things. I will tell you that even what I say may not even pertain to your daughter. So keep that in mind!

I've been an outgoing person all my life, but when this stuff struck I was mute for whole days. My parents were baffled. I had anxiety and depression before, but this was completely different. My mom was on medication and couldn't even begin to understand what I was going through, so I can't imagine how you feel. I remember reading so much stuff about this subject because I wanted out of it so badly. It's hard to fathom.

I ended up in a mental hospital because I was put on Paxil for a few months because the doctor was CONVINCED it was going to help me. I woke up one day and things were so unbelievably messed up I made my mom take me. They put me on Geodon, Zyprexa, and something else, but they were all similar to Risperdol. These seemed to somewhat work in weird ways, but I was slurring my speech, having sleep paralysis, and other really awful symptoms. I just knew something wasn't right. It's hard to remember it all because it was all so awful, but either way I took myself off of them along with Paxil. I went to another doctor that seemed the least bit phased about my condition and put me on nortriptyline. it's a mood stabilizer that helps with anxiety and depression. it took a few months, but I'm completely back to normal.

So it is possible to not be on the right med, but you really have to listen to how your daughter feels, and speak to the doctor as much as you can. Ask questions. Risperdol may actually work for her because these sort of psychological disorders are really complicated. I had a lot of physical symptoms with my situation and the meds I'm on now completely got rid of those. They come from time to time, but they're controlled. It was a matter of trial and error. I'm not telling you to try all the meds out there by any means. I hope this helps! Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## soul (Mar 25, 2013)

get out of the system while you can TRUST ME


----------



## soul (Mar 25, 2013)

youll never get away from them theyll try her on differnt drugs a mixer of drugs it wont work, ive notice when i was on mixer of differnt drugs it made the dp worse ,shell probly go to rehab , because she cant handle the dp/dr any more because the meds havnt worked there just gave her insperation reinsurance blablabla she will never be cured ,the only cure is by distracking her self from it. NO DRUGS meditation,vitems,minerls,exersise eating heaps of proteins brain foods u no,, try her on ginseng they HELPING me good for stress go on youtube type in HARIS HARINGTON go throw his videos he explains about dp what it is, AND how to over come it with OUT synthetic bad meds.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

I was on that for a while, it didnt do anything except reduce my drive and make me tired, exactly wat dp does to you, An expert in the field actually said prescribing antipsychotics such as risperdol for DP/DR makes symptoms worse in general just because psychiatrists think anything like that is 'prodromal', try lamotrigine


----------

